#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Интервью с Оле Нидалом

## Алекс Вайсман

Слышал, что уже опубликованное интервью было удалено.
Посмотрим, как на этот раз со свободой слова...

Мое последнее (третье по счету) интервью с Оле Нидалом

http://religo.ru/journal/18754

Два предыдущих:

http://religion.ng.ru/people/2011-10-19/5_buddism.html

http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act=authority&id=183

Прошу читать и обсуждать (любить и лайкать необязательно, хотя приветствуется)

----------

Леннон (02.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (25.11.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

А что Вы хотели услышать в ответ-то?

1. Что ситуация со "свободой слова" полностью повторяет текущую ситуацию в стране?

2. Что подавляющее большинство местных "буддистов" "толерантно" настолько, что готово зачищать любые упоминания о тех ламах, чья деятельность не укладывается в стройную структуру тщательно выстроенного их личного "понимания" буддизма, плюс - радостно и многостранично осуждать "всех, кто не с нами"?

3. Что лама Оле (из глубочайшего сострадания)  :Smilie:  давал Вам аж трижды(!) в интервью именно те ответы, которые Вы и хотели услышать?  :Smilie:  

.... Что эти самые вопросы, которые Вы ему задавали, однотипно повторяются в тысячах других его интервью на территории России, построенных по типу (нужное подчеркнуть): "Как вы относитесь к православию, исламу, женщинам и их правам, сексуальным меньшинствам?"... "Миссионер ли вы?". "У вас традиционный буддизм или нет"?

... И что готовясь к интервью, можно было предварительно найти аналогичные ответы хотя бы в других, уже опубликованных источниках, и подобрать хотя бы чего-нибудь пооригинальнее и (самое главное) - поглубже?

----------


## Шенпен

С возвращением :Smilie:

----------

Bob (22.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (22.02.2013), Иван Денисов (22.02.2013)

----------


## Алекс Вайсман

...ну, положим, не стоит делать поспешных выводов о задаваемых вопросах и ответах
Ибо их первоначальный вариант был несколько отличен от итогового
уж по части "оригинальности" точно  :Wink:

----------


## Аурум

Из последнего интервью.

_В нашем Кармапе я совершенно уверен, потому что знаю его лично. Что касается другого кандидата, то всякий раз, когда я его видел, он выглядел неуклюже; когда он что-то говорит, он не уверен; у него были проблемы с правительством, с таможней и так далее. По-моему, над ним не светит счастливая звезда._
Весьма интересна логика Оле Нидала. Из его слов понятно, что "их" Кармапа - правильный, поскольку его знает лично сам ОН. А другой Кармапа - неправильный, поскольку:
он выглядел неуклюже;он не уверен;у него были проблемы с правительством, с таможней и так далее;над ним не светит счастливая звезда.

_Я уверен, что мы извлекаем из буддизма самую суть, то, что сегодня приносит настоящую пользу._
Мощное заявление! Прямо, прагматик буддийский!  :Smilie:  Остальные, видимо, извлекают не суть, а так, ходят вокруг да около.

_Мы не являемся традицией последователей – мы традиция мыслителей и идеалистов._
Традиция - это в всегда передача из поколения в поколение, в данном случае - передача религиозного учения.
"Традиция не последователей" - это оксюморон.
Кто-то после этих слов еще уверен, что АПОН - это _традиционный_ тибетский буддизм?

----------

Мария Герасимова (16.10.2022), Топпер- (23.02.2013)

----------


## Шенпен

Достаточно пару раз прочитать данный ресурс и чтобы почувствовать господствующие здесь настроения и понять ,что публикации подобного рода никакой пользы ни Оле ,ни его последователям, тем более,местным "обличителям" не принесут.Один халивар всегда выходит из этого , даже ести начинают "за здравие".
А раз не принесут , то зачем постить?

----------

Kарма Дордже (22.12.2013), Tong Po (22.02.2013), Надежда Хабичевская (12.01.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Достаточно пару раз прочитать данный ресурс и чтобы почувствовать господствующие здесь настроения и понять ,что публикации подобного рода никакой пользы ни Оле ,ни его последователям, тем более,местным "обличителям" не принесут.Один халивар всегда выходит из этого , даже ести начинают "за здравие".
> А раз не принесут , то зачем постить?


Достаточно почитать многие ресурсы, где будет видно, что упоминание Оле и ККАПОН не принесет ничего хорошег они Оле, ни ККАПОН. И достаточно почитать внутреннюю рассылку, где искажаются факты.
Действительно - зачем постить если всё в общем-то ясно.

----------

Топпер- (23.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Достаточно пару раз прочитать данный ресурс и чтобы почувствовать господствующие здесь настроения и понять ,что публикации подобного рода никакой пользы ни Оле ,ни его последователям, тем более,местным "обличителям" не принесут.Один халивар всегда выходит из этого , даже ести начинают "за здравие".
> А раз не принесут , то зачем постить?


Оле Нидал - общественный деятель. Всё что он говорит на публику, а не конкретной закрытой группе практикующих, то достойно обсуждения. Ведь это же публичное интервью. А пользу обсуждения принесут всем свободомыслящим и сознательным людям, в том числе тем, кто является последователем Оле Нидала.
Для меня, например, это интервью окончательно показало, что АПОН - не традиционное течение, до этого были сомнения.

----------

Топпер- (23.02.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Действительно - зачем постить если всё в общем-то ясно.


См. 1 Кор.1:26–29   :Cool:

----------

Vidyadhara (22.02.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

Кстати о птичках необуддизме.

Из вики:




> Появление необуддизма стало возможным благодаря интенсивной экспансии на Запад ряда буддийских школ в 1950—60-е годы. Тхеравада, дзэн, буддизм Чистой Земли, школа Нитирэна и ваджраяна получили распространение в странах Запада. Это привело к появлению новых общин, таких как общины Оле Нидала, Согьяла Римпоче, Тит Нат Хана, Сунг Сана и большого количества других западных и восточных учителей. По мнению доктора исторических наук А. С. Агаджаняня, данные представители необуддизма, несмотря на своё стремление принадлежать традиционному буддизму, имеют существенные отличия от него. Также к необуддизму относят японское социально-религиозное движение Сока Гаккай.


Необуддизм

Не стоит демонизировать Оле, он ничем не хуже других подобных ему деятелей.  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (22.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (22.02.2013), Иван Денисов (22.02.2013)

----------


## Алекс Вайсман

...по поводу "публичности" материала добавлю - учениками/последователями ОН, способствовашими процессу, интервью признано "статусным", отражающем во многом "официальную" позицию ОН по некоторым вопросом, и будет опубликовано в Буддизме.ру
P.S.: лично меня интересовала конструктивная критика, а не пустое сотрясание ветров...
 :Frown:

----------


## Аурум

> Не стоит демонизировать Оле, он ничем не хуже других подобных ему деятелей.


А где вы видите демонизацию?

----------


## Аурум

> ...по поводу "публичности" материала добавлю - учениками/последователями ОН, способствовашими процессу, интервью признано "статусным", отражающем во многом "официальную" позицию ОН по некоторым вопросом, и будет опубликовано в Буддизме.ру
> P.S.: лично меня интересовала конструктивная критика, а не пустое сотрясание ветров...


Вы хотите оценку вам и конструктивную критику вас как интервьюера?

----------


## Legba

А мне интервью, в общем и целом, даже понравилось.
По сравнению с "Горячим Троном" - огромный прогресс.
Даже уровень антикитайской паранойи понизился.))

----------

Kарма Дордже (22.12.2013), Pedma Kalzang (22.02.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Кто-то после этих слов еще уверен, что АПОН - это традиционный тибетский буддизм? 
> 
> Для меня, например, это интервью окончательно показало, что АПОН - не традиционное течение, до этого были сомнения.


Как же замечательно, что у глав и других представителей линии Карма Кагью совсем иное мнение, причем оно, увы, катастрофически расходится с мнением форумных "специалистов" по "чистоте буддизма":

*I. Квалификация Оле Нидала как ламы и буддийского учителя*




> За четыре года интенсивного буддийского обучения в Гималаях и впоследствии Оле и Ханна Нидалы получили от главных мастеров медитации линий преемственности Кагью и Ньингма важнейшую передачу опыта и глубинные наставления, такие как:
> 
> Махамудра (Великая Печать, высший буддийский взгляд на природу ума) от 16-го Кармапы (с 1969-1981 гг.).
> Кагью Нгандзё (собрание "сокровищ важных передач" линии преемственности Карма Кагью) от 16-го Кармапы (в 1976 г.).
> Обет Бодхисаттвы (внутренняя решимость посветить свою жизнь Просветлению всех существ) от Шамара Ринпоче, второго после Кармапы ламы в традиции Карма Кагью (в 1970 г.).
> Основополагающие практики (Нёндро) от Калу Ринпоче (в 1970-71 гг.).
> Кагью Нгандзё от Джамгона Конгтрула Ринпоче (в 1989 г.).
> Калачакра ("Колесо времени") от Калу Ринпоче (в 1985 г.), Тенги Ринпоче (в 1985 г.), 14-го Далай-ламы (в 1985 и 2002 гг.), Лопёна Цечу Ринпоче (в 1994 г.), Беру Кхьенце Ринпче (в 2009 г.) и Сакья Тризина, главы школы Сакья (в 2010 г.)
> Шесть йог Наропы (высокие тантрические медитации в традиции Кагью) от Ситу Ринпоче (в 1975 г.).
> ...


*II. Подтверждение квалификации Оле Нидала со стороны глав Линии Передачи и учителей Карма Кагью*




> *1. Письмо Кармапы XVI об активности Оле и Ханны Нидалов, 1978 г.*
> 
> Его Святейшество
> Шестнадцатый Гьялва Кармапа
> 14 января 1978 года
> 
> Вниманию всех европейских центров Дхармы, особенно германских и скандинавских! 
> 
> Оле и Ханна Нидал являются последователями традиции Кагью буддизма Махаяны и связаны со мной обетом самайя, который возникает между Ламой и учеником.
> ...





> *2. Сертификат от Кармапы XVI, 1979 г.*
> 
> Его Святейшество Гьялва Кармапа
> 
> СЕРТИФИКАТ
> 
> Всем заинтересованным лицам.
> 
> Этот документ удостоверяет, что Оле Нидал и Ханна Нидал из Копенгагена, Дания, являются соответственно президентом и вице-президентом центра Карма Друб Джилинг, Копенгаген, Дания. Сим документом я заявляю, что они оба являются моими личными учениками, и признаю их обширное знание буддизма, в особенности поучений Махаяны, переданных Буддой Шакьямуни. Они проявляют исключительную преданность, стойкость и смелость, двигаясь по Пути Будды, или Просветленного.
> ...





> *3. Письмо Шамара Ринпоче о квалификации Ламы Оле Нидала, 1983 г.*
> 
> Центр Дхармачакра, Румтек, Сикким, Индия
> Его Святейшество Шамарпа
> 11 августа 1983 года
> 
> Всем заинтересованным лицам.
> 
> Сим документом удостоверяется, что г-н Оле Нидал, Дания, носит титул буддийского мастера и передает благословение и активность традиции Карма Кагью.
> ...





> *4. Сертификат, выданный Буддийским институтом Гьялвы Кармапы в отношении Ламы Оле Нидала, 1995 г.*
> 
> Главное международное управление школы Кагью 
> Его Святейшества Гьялвы Кармапы
> 12.01.1995
> Гангток, Сикким, ИНДИЯ 
> 
> Сертификат, выданный Буддийским институтом Гьялвы Кармапы в отношении Ламы Оле Нидала
> 
> ...





> *5. Письмо Шамара Ринпоче о титуле «ламы» по отношению к Ламе Оле Нидалу, 2006 г.*
> 
> 28 февраля 2006 г.
> 
> Данное письмо предназначено для того, чтобы прояснить ситуацию с титулом «ламы», который носит Лама Оле Нидал. В последнее время в интернете появилась критика в отношении этого вопроса.
> 
> В странах гималайского региона есть много «лам», чей опыт религиозный практики больше, чем у Ламы Оле, и много тех, чей опыт намного меньше. Это справедливо и в отношении западных буддийских обществ. В тибетском языке слово «лама» обозначает буддийского учителя независимо от того получил он или она полное или частичное посвящение в монахи («гелонг» и «гецул» соответственно) или является мирянином («геньен»). Всех их можно называть ламами, если они дают своим ученикам буддийские поучения.
> 
> Его Святейшество Гьялва Кармапа XVI, я и Лопён Цечу Ринпоче являются учителями Ламы Оле. Будучи уважаемым последователем Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, он получил поучения и посвящения также и от него. В 1973 г. Лама Оле закончил свое обучение в Гималаях, и Его Святейшество Гьялва Кармапа послал его обратно в Европу для передачи поучений. С этого времени Лама Оле передавал учение Будды тысячам западных учеников и основал сотни медитационных центров по всему миру.
> ...





> *6. Заявление Шамара Ринпоче по поводу деятельности Ламы Оле Нидала в качестве учителя на Западе в течение последних 40 лет, 2012 г.*
> 
> Когда Лама Оле и Ханна стали учениками Его Святейшества Шестнадцатого Кармапы в Непале в 1969 году, мне было 18 лет.
> 
> С самого начала они по собственному желанию стали участвовать и помогать в организации многолюдных посвящений, которые проводил Его Святейшество. С тех пор они встречались с ним ежедневно. Во время визитов других посетителей, Оле и Ханна ожидали снаружи, но как только у Кармапы появлялось свободное время, их вновь приглашали в его покои. Всякий раз, когда Кармапа давал поучения и посвящения, он относился к Ханне и Оле по-особенному, – сажая их в передний ряд и называя «моя хиппи-парочка».
> 
> Когда Ханна и Лама Оле впервые отправились в Румтек, они решили срезать путь и пошли через холмы пешком, поскольку в тот день общественный транспорт не работал. Однако в рисовых полях, откуда сложно выбраться, они заблудились. И тогда перед ними появился ворон, который перелетал с места на место, указывая им путь, пока не показался монастырь. Они шли много часов, но успели прийти до наступления темноты.
> 
> С тех пор каждый день Кармапа учил их Дхарме, и просил Тенгу Ринпоче помогать ему в этом. Несмотря на то, что я был очень молод, я также давал им наставления – например, объяснения к «Драгоценному украшению освобождения» Гампопы. Кармапа рекомендовал им выполнить Четыре Основополагающих упражнения, и позже – медитацию Гуру-йоги Восьмого Кармапы.
> ...


ФАКСИМИЛЕ АНГЛ. ОРИГИНАЛОВ НАХОДЯТСЯ ЗДЕСЬ - http://www.lama-ole-nydahl.ru/official-recognition/

Ну и напоследок - очень интересное и важное видео, оно совсем свежее: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B0LflqavR0 (русские субтитры доступны).  Приурочено к 40-летию учительской деятельности ламы Оле.




> Кстати о птичках необуддизме.
> 
> Из вики:


А птичка-то липовая... Она (эта статья) была опубликована 20 февраля 2013 г., т.е. всего 2 дня назад ... теперь я даже догадываюсь - кем именно... Показательно то, что после моего указания на то, что статья в сборнике, принадлежащая перу никому не известного доктора исторических(!) наук Агаджаняна А. С. - Необуддизм // Энциклопедия религий, не может являться "достоверным источником", ибо квалификацию лам могут подтверждать / не подтверждать только иерархи конкретной буддийской школы, а отнюдь не университетские преподаватели - данный ресурс был быстренько закрыт от правок "в связи с вандализмом".

Так что, к моему глубочайшему сожалению, как по выражению Шамара Ринпоче, "мыши не могут выбирать льва", так и репутация и квалификация буддийских учителей не нуждается в одобрении со стороны российских учителей, преподавателей и прочая-прочая...  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (20.04.2013), Nyurka (30.06.2014), Styeba (22.02.2013), Tong Po (22.02.2013), Созинов (16.12.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Появление необуддизма стало возможным благодаря интенсивной экспансии на Запад ряда буддийских школ в 1950—60-е годы. Тхеравада, дзэн, буддизм Чистой Земли, школа Нитирэна и ваджраяна получили распространение в странах Запада. Это привело к появлению новых общин, таких как общины Оле Нидала, Согьяла Римпоче, Тит Нат Хана, Сунг Сана и большого количества других западных и восточных учителей. По мнению доктора исторических наук А. С. Агаджаняня, данные представители необуддизма, несмотря на своё стремление принадлежать традиционному буддизму, имеют существенные отличия от него. Также к необуддизму относят японское социально-религиозное движение Сока Гаккай. )


Кто-нибудь знает "доктора исторических наук А. С. Агаджаняна"? Его мнение о буддизме кому-то интересно?

----------


## Алекс Вайсман

> Вы хотите оценку вам и конструктивную критику вас как интервьюера?


скорее озвученных позиций Оле, но можно и меня, не против - если будет обсуждение, поясню детали

----------


## Алекс Вайсман

> А мне интервью, в общем и целом, даже понравилось.
> По сравнению с "Горячим Троном" - огромный прогресс.
> Даже уровень антикитайской паранойи понизился.))


пояснте, плз, что есть "Горячий трон"?

----------


## Алекс Вайсман

> Кто-нибудь знает "доктора исторических наук А. С. Агаджаняна"? Его мнение о буддизме кому-то интересно?


...ну положим я знаю, общался с ним не раз...
например 
http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act...st&press_id=47

если что, вот еще:

http://religion.rsuh.ru/article.html?id=50555

----------

Топпер- (23.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Действительно - зачем постить если всё в общем-то ясно.


Рабинович раздавал пустые листовки, а на допросах КГБ отвечал - "да что там писать - все и так все знают!"

----------

Вова Л. (22.02.2013), Иван Денисов (22.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

Еще пара моментов.
С каких пор "традиционный" = "хороший, правильный, действенный"? 
Если уж сравнивать Дхарму с лекарством, как положено, то "традиционность" медицины - вовсе не гарант действенности,
а зачастую - наоборот))
2Eternal Jew.
Глава насчет квалификации - выглядит довольно странно.
Таким набором полученных передач (ну, кроме, пожалуй, Ринчен Тердзод) тут половина тибетского раздела может похвастаться.
Да и Ринчен Тердзод  - некоторые умудрились))
Сорри, но это не говорит вообще ни о чем - и все это знают.




> пояснте, плз, что есть "Горячий трон"?


Было такое замечательное интервью с ОН.
Сейчас его стыдливо поубирали отвсюду - но наверное можно еще где-то найти...

----------

Топпер- (23.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Мне достаточно фразы самого Оле Нидала: 
_Мы не являемся традицией последователей – мы традиция мыслителей и идеалистов._Ясно и понятно сказал.

ТРАДИЦИЯ (от лат. traditio - передача) - элементы социального и культурного наследия, передающиеся от поколения к поколению и сохраняющиеся в определенных обществах и социальных группах в течение длительного времени. В качестве традиции выступают определенные общественные установления, нормы поведения, ценности, идеи, обычаи, обряды и т. д. Те или иные традиции действуют в любом обществе и во всех областях общественной жизни.
Традиционный тибетский буддизм - это традиция, ей следуют. Невозможно быть традиционным и не следовать традиции.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (22.02.2013), Кузьмич (24.02.2013), Топпер- (23.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> скорее озвученных позиций Оле, но можно и меня, не против - если будет обсуждение, поясню детали


Так я сказал свое мнение об интервью, оно мне окончательно прояснило кое-что. Но вы, судя по реакции, считаете мой пост пустым сотрясением ветров  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Кто-нибудь знает "доктора исторических наук А. С. Агаджаняна"? Его мнение о буддизме кому-то интересно?


Уже упоминался на БФ, см., например: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post393901

----------

Топпер- (23.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Мне всегда казалось, что это формальная легитимизация  - это вполне рядовая политика, принятая многими религиозными организациями, в особенности в ситуации, когда вокруг человека формируется атмосфера недоверия. Действительно очень эффективная практика в плане антикризисного менеджмента, да и как инструмент решения многих конфликтов тоже как я наблюдаю, довольно часто используется. Наделить харизматического ньюсмейкера всеми возможными сертификатами и полномочиями, дабы у людей не возникало сомнений в компетенции и звании человека, и сформировать информационный пиетет, который бы ограждал и защищал в неудобных ситуациях. Неплохой метод, так то.




> Я так не думаю, честно говоря. Я уверен, что мы извлекаем из буддизма самую суть, то, что сегодня приносит настоящую пользу. Если вы посмотрите на моих учеников, вы увидите, что они очень свободно мыслят, они очень сознательные люди и сами делают в жизни важный выбор.


Помню, читая "верхом на тигре", не раз удивлялся, как любим этот акцент ламой Оле. С поводом и без повода, он постоянно говорит о том, какие умные, интересные, свободолюбивые, независимые и бесстрашные ребята в ККАПОН. Всегда забавляло, что при этом,  что по ходу всей книги, он постоянно встречает учителей других традиций, которые либо очень агрессивны, либо очень нудны, либо нравственно извращенны. Обычно этот метод любят эксплуатировать различного рода вайшнавы, которые ярко иллюстрируют упадничество остальных традиций, на примере индивидуального опыта. Подобный максимализм, категоричность и абсолютная непогрешимая уверенность в правоте своих поступков, иногда делает людей слепыми. Мне очень хочется верить, что с ламой Оле, такого не случилось. Хотя по интервью, как то незаметно.

----------

Андрей Драгин (21.01.2014), Аурум (22.02.2013), Топпер- (23.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Из последнего интервью.
> 
> _В нашем Кармапе я совершенно уверен, потому что знаю его лично. Что касается другого кандидата, то всякий раз, когда я его видел, он выглядел неуклюже; когда он что-то говорит, он не уверен; у него были проблемы с правительством, с таможней и так далее. По-моему, над ним не светит счастливая звезда._
> Весьма интересна логика Оле Нидала. Из его слов понятно, что "их" Кармапа - правильный, поскольку его знает лично сам ОН. А другой Кармапа - неправильный, поскольку:
> он выглядел неуклюже;он не уверен;у него были проблемы с правительством, с таможней и так далее;над ним не светит счастливая звезда.
> 
> _Я уверен, что мы извлекаем из буддизма самую суть, то, что сегодня приносит настоящую пользу._
> Мощное заявление! Прямо, прагматик буддийский!  Остальные, видимо, извлекают не суть, а так, ходят вокруг да около.
> 
> ...


1. Лама Оле в данном случае не пытается демонстрировать логику - нету тут силлогизмов, что очевидно. Он просто говорит о своих личных впечатлениях. Не более. Да и вообще, судя по краткости ответа ему не особенно-то и хочется муссировать эту тему. К тому же совершенно очевидно, что он - признаёт 17-м Кармапой Тринле Тхайе Дордже. А это совершенно ге требует логических обоснований.

2. Лама Оле никоим образом не утверждает, что "остальные не извлекают суть" - он про них не говорит в данном ответе вообще. Но Вам про остальных, видимо, виднее.

3. Традиционный. Не в смысле точного копирования "тибетского культурного кода", разумеется. О чём ОН, собсьвенно, постоянно говорит.

----------

Aion (22.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> 1. Письмо Кармапы XVI об активности Оле и Ханны Нидалов, 1978 г.
> 
> Его Святейшество
> Шестнадцатый Гьялва Кармапа
> 14 января 1978 года
> 
> Вниманию всех европейских центров Дхармы, особенно германских и скандинавских!


Меня, кстати, всегда интересовал вопрос - почему "особенно германских и скандинавских!"?, да некому было его задать. Вот, спрашиваю.



(Причем про то, почему кого то должно убеждать печатное письмо с печатью и подписью, оригинал которой, полагаю никогда в своей жизни не видело 99.99% в периоде  процентов последователей, я не спрашиваю, видимо,есть какие то ответы...)

----------

Аурум (22.02.2013), Кузьмич (24.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Меня, кстати, всегда интересовал вопрос - почему "особенно германских и скандинавских!"?, да некому было его задать. Вот, спрашиваю.
> 
> 
> 
> (Причем про то, почему кого то должно убеждать печатное письмо с печатью и подписью, оригинал которой, полагаю никогда в своей жизни не видело 99.99% в периоде  процентов последователей, я не спрашиваю, видимо,есть какие то ответы...)


А оно никого и не должно убеждать или не убеждать. Оно просто есть как факт. Вот и всё. Но лично Вы, разумеется, можете не верить, что оно есть и ни в чём не убеждаться.

----------


## Dron

> А оно никого и не должно убеждать или не убеждать. Оно просто есть как факт.


Вот, кто мне сможет ответить на вопрос, меня интересующий!
Тонг По, так почему такой акцент на нордических центрах?

----------


## Dron

И не означает-ли это письмо, что, кроме указанных в письме стран, Оле Нидал полномочия учителя более не имеет ни в какой?

----------


## Tong Po

> Вот, кто мне сможет ответить на вопрос, меня интересующий!
> Тонг По, так почему такой акцент на нордических центрах?


Надо, видимо, у Е.С. Гьялва Кармапы XVI уточнить. Мне, в общем-то, как-то фиолетово. Я ж не скандинав и не немец...

----------

Aion (22.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> И не означает-ли это письмо, что, кроме указанных в письме стран, Оле Нидал полномочия учителя более не имеет ни в какой?


Не означает. Впрочем, кто угодно может исключительно по собственному усмотрению считать, либо не считать ОН учителем. Для этого никаких писем, собственно, не нужно.

----------

Aion (22.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Не означает.


Ну, как, не означает... Означает, еще как.
В печатном тексте, известном в определенных кругах как "письмо Кармапы с его печатью и его подписью" ясно проведена демаркационная линия, некие страны выделены. Я хочу знать почему. Да любой идеалист бодхисаттва участник центра ККАПОН вне этих двух стран тоже не отказался бы, компренде? 


Просто вопросы из прочитанного письма, которое предъявляется уже не первую пятилетку. 

Ответ- "я не знаю, почему" принимается.

----------

Кузьмич (24.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну, как, не означает... Означает, еще как.
> В печатном тексте, известном в определенных кругах как "письмо Кармапы с его печатью и его подписью" ясно проведена демаркационная линия, некие страны выделены. Я хочу знать почему. Да любой идеалист бодхисаттва участник центра ККАПОН вне этих двух стран тоже не отказался бы, компренде? 
> 
> 
> Просто вопросы из прочитанного письма, которое предъявляется уже не первую пятилетку. 
> 
> Ответ- "я не знаю, почему" принимается.


Выделяются некие страны из многих при этом не говорится, что именно и только в этих странах. Выделяются по неким причинам, которые, возможно, понятны жителям именно этих стран, а других не касаются. Так что никакой яснопроведённой линии нету. Фраза "мне нравятся яблоки, особенно зелёные" не означает ведь, что красныеияблоки не нравятся вообще? Так?

----------


## Dron

> Выделяются некие страны из многих при этом не говорится, что именно и только в этих странах. Выделяются по неким причинам, которые, возможно, понятны жителям именно этих стран, а других не касаются. Так что никакой яснопроведённой линии нету. Фраза "мне нравятся яблоки, особенно зелёные" не означает ведь, что красныеияблоки не нравятся вообще? Так?


Так, 100%. 
Так почему бы красным восточным российским яблокам (можно еще нидерландцев пригласить, они тоже, как бы, не в списке) не поинтересоваться у Оле Нидала:
"А почему, собственно?"?
(там двойной знак вопроса,и это не синтаксическая ошибка)

----------


## Tong Po

> Так, 100%. 
> Так почему бы красным восточным российским яблокам (можно еще нидерландцев пригласить, они тоже, как бы, не в списке) не поинтересоваться у Оле Нидала:
> "А почему, собственно?"?
> (там двойной знак вопроса,и это не синтаксическая ошибка)


А зачем?

----------


## Dron

> А зачем?


Чтобы понимать смысл мессаджа полностью, без белых пятен.
Неужели, кроме меня, никому это неинтересно? Неинтересен полный, ясный смысл письма Кармапы?

----------

Кузьмич (24.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Чтобы понимать смысл мессаджа полностью, без белых пятен.
> Неужели, кроме меня, никому это неинтересно? Неинтересен полный, ясный смысл письма Кармапы?


Видимо, никому. 
А что Вам мешает задать вопрос лично ОН? Благо лама Оле ежегодно путешествует по всей РФ и вполне доступен для вопросов.

----------


## Dron

> Видимо, никому. 
> А что Вам мешает задать вопрос лично ОН? Благо лама Оле ежегодно путешествует по всей РФ и вполне доступен для вопросов.


Ничего не мешает. Оно меня не интересует, меня интересует мнение его последователей, не замечающих такие важные вещи, как АКЦЕНТ в письмах Кармапы. И путучи, тоже его не замечают, верно? 

Что, если акцент вообще обратный тому, как его преподносят во всем мире, во всех центрах ККАПОН, под нашим Солнцем, и под нашей Луной?

----------


## Tong Po

> Ничего не мешает. Оно меня не интересует, меня интересует мнение его последователей, не замечающих такие важные вещи, как АКЦЕНТ в письмах Кармапы. И путучи, тоже его не замечают, верно? 
> 
> Что, если акцент вообще обратный тому, как его преподносят во всем мире, во всех центрах ККАПОН, под нашим Солнцем, и под нашей Луной?


И?

----------


## Dron

> И?


И?   )))))))))))))))
Тонг По, в ККАПОН не может быть не каких "И?". Кармапа так Кармапа. Письмо так письмо. Неясный момент так неясный момент.

----------


## Tong Po

> И?   )))))))))))))))
> Тонг По, в ККАПОН не может быть не каких "И?". Кармапа так Кармапа. Письмо так письмо. Неясный момент так неясный момент.


Так это он для Вас неясный. И, потом, с чего Вы взяли что в ККАПОН не может быть никаких "и"? Форума начитались? Не верьте всему.

----------


## Dron

> Так это он для Вас неясный.


Да. А для вас?

----------


## Tong Po

> Да. А для вас?


А я уже ответил. Несколько раз причём. Вам просто ответ не нравится.

----------


## Dron

> А я уже ответил. Несколько раз причём. Вам просто ответ не нравится.


Так это ваш ответ, а не ответ учеников Оле Нидала, вот что я вам скажу.

----------


## Tong Po

> Так это ваш ответ, а не ответ учеников Оле Нидала, вот что я вам скажу.


А любой ответ на форуме - это мой личный ответ. И по-другому никак не получится.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Причем про то, почему кого то должно убеждать печатное письмо с печатью и подписью, оригинал которой, полагаю никогда в своей жизни не видело 99.99% в периоде процентов последователей, я не спрашиваю, видимо,есть какие то ответы...


Наверное, достаточно доехать до штаб-квартиры Карма-Кагью в Европе и лично затребовать данное письмо для ознакомления (как и предлагалось выше)... Кстати, попутно прошу автора этих строк взамен ЛИЧНО предъявить мне якобы письмо якобы ЕС Кармапы 16-го о предполагаемом местонахождении его преемника (которым оперировал Тай Ситу Ринпоче, и которое ТОЧНО не видели РОВНО 100% присутствующих)... Идет?  :Smilie: 




> Неужели, кроме меня, никому это неинтересно? Неинтересен полный, ясный смысл письма Кармапы?


О как интересно! ... Выше "Дроном" это письмо объявляется практически несуществующим, ибо его никто и не видел. Я вот его тоже НЕ ВИДЕЛ, поэтому ЛИЧНО Я УВЕРЕН, что лама Оле аж на 146%(!) ПОДДЕЛАЛ все документы, которые приводятся на его сайтах факсимильным образом...  :Smilie:  

Но во втором вопросе "Дрона" почему-то письмо ЕС Кармапа уже признается существующим, раз там уже речь идет о каких-то акцентах и прочем (см. ниже). Неувязочка?  :Smilie: 




> Оно меня не интересует, меня интересует мнение его последователей, не замечающих такие важные вещи, как АКЦЕНТ в письмах Кармапы.


А-а-а... Ну тогда все понятно. Ну раз "не интересует" - тогда зачем воздух-то сотрясать?  :Smilie: 

... И вообще - вот какая странная ситуация складывается - письмо ГЛАВЫ ЛИНИИ нашего "Дрона" - уже "не интересует", а "мнение ПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЕЙ" - интересует. 

А чем мнение "последователей" важнее для т.н. "Дрона", чем мнение ГЛАВЫ линии Карма Кагью?  :Smilie: 

***

Ладно... ниже я отвечаю на поставленные вопросы не(!) лично "Дрону" (ибо с ним ситуация действительно безнадежная), а просто информирую остальных присутствующих. Данные слова необходимо рассматривать в контексте той исторической эпохи распространения тибетского буддизма в Европе, а именно - в тот момент, когда  центры Карма Кагью только зарождались и становились на ноги.

По тибетской поговорке, возникшей после изгнания лам из Тибета, "послушник, пересекая границу, становится уже монахом. Если ему удается добраться до Европы - он уже Ринпоче. Но а если он добрался до Америки - он автоматически приобретает титул "тулку"" (цитирую по памяти).  :Smilie:  

Примерно та же самая картина существовала в Европе на момент написания данного письма Кармапы (1978 г.): "... Вниманию всех европейских центров Дхармы, особенно германских и скандинавских...", ибо некоторые учителя линии Карма Кагью, разъехавшись по Европе, захотели поделить "сферы влияния". 

ЕС Кармапа, предвидя такой раскол (ибо некоторые ламы уже(!) активно перетягивали на себя одеяло, в особенности - в центральноевропейской части), специально указывал на то, что лама Оле и Ханна Нидал являются его представителями и назначены главами одного из первых центров именно по его указанию.

Так понятнее? 

Далее следует цитата, привязаная непосредственно к данному письму. Я надеюсь, оно раскроет исторический контекст немного шире:




> В Париже была запланирована большая встреча в одном из замков. Кармапа хотел, чтобы все французские группы Кагью сотрудничали, и на этой встрече можно было удалить причины будущих расколов. Но, к сожалению, на нее пришли только "уже спасённые". Те, кто пытались занять важные позиции в работе Калу Ринпоче, почуяли неладное и не явились. Таким образом, объединять было нечего.
> 
> (...)
> 
> В Антверпене мы услышали удивительные истории. Там как раз произошло то, чего Кармапа пытался избежать во Франции. В Бельгии столкнулись шотландские и французские интересы. Некоторые старые друзья были недовольны ламой, которого оставил у них Калу Ринпоче. Поэтому они перевезли кассу с пожертвованиями в Брюссель и внесли задаток за некое внушительное здание, которое должно было стать центром для Аконга Тулку. Мы снова столкнулись с групповщиной, которую Кармапа так не любил. Эта темная сторона индивидуализма на долгие годы осложнила сотрудничество между Англией и Шотландией. Многие идеалистически настроенные люди, казалось, совсем не умели думать внеличностно и широко смотреть на вещи. С кривой ухмылкой Кармапа дал новому центру такое же имя, какое уже носил центр в Антверпене, сделал хорошие пожелания, и мы поехали дальше.
> 
> Вскоре по прибытию в Англию Кармапа отправил меня в Мюнхен организовывать немецкое общественное объединение Карма Кагью. Меня выбрали президентов всего объединения и представителем Кармапы во всех его центрах, как он и хотел [см. прямое указание в цитируемом выше письме]. Чтобы его пожелания осуществились, необходимо выбирать меня президентом или вице-президентом каждой региональной ассоциации, и с тех пор это делается во всем мире. И было большой радостью, вернувшись на поделенный между Аконгом Ринпоче и ламой Чиме остров, иметь возможность сказать Кармапе, что, по крайней мере, в Германии все единодушны.
> 
> (...)
> ...





> И не означает-ли это письмо, что, кроме указанных в письме стран, Оле Нидал полномочия учителя более не имеет ни в какой?


Чтобы получить ответ на этот вопрос и не казаться перед присутствующими полность некомпетентным человеком, который спорит исключительно ради спора, достаточно ЕЩЕ РАЗ перечитать вышеприведенные документы... Я искренне надеюсь, что все присутствующие умеют не только читать, но и понимать прочитанное.  :Smilie: 

А вообще, чтобы еще раз ответить на эти инсинуации, не без удовольствия повторно процитирую слова Шамара Ринпоче (для тех, кто не знает, напомню еще раз - это т.н. "лама в Красной короне", второй иерарх в школе Карма Кагью после ЕС Кармапы):




> *Заниматься поиском изъянов в человеческом поведении можно бесконечно, и в духовном мире есть множество примеров такого рода. Однако в случае Ламы Оле я не вижу злоупотребления положением учителя. Буддийские центры «Алмазного пути» свободны от каких-либо скандалов или сфабрикованных поучений.* 
> 
> Я хочу выразить свою благодарность Ламе Оле за его сорокалетний труд по передаче учения Будды на благо всех существ. И делаю пожелания, чтобы деятельность Ламы Оле продолжала расширяться.

----------

Styeba (23.02.2013), Tong Po (22.02.2013), Мария Герасимова (12.01.2014)

----------


## Dron

> А любой ответ на форуме - это мой личный ответ. И по-другому никак не получится.


Что ж такое вы говорите? Конечно, получится. Вот станьте учеником Оле НИдала, и сразу все получится.

----------


## Tong Po

> Что ж такое вы говорите? Конечно, получится. Вот станьте учеником Оле НИдала, и сразу все получится.


Уже, однако это не даёт мне никакого права отвечать за всех ученикОВ (как Вы потребовали) ОН.

----------


## Dron

> Уже, однако это не даёт мне никакого права отвечать за всех ученикОВ (как Вы потребовали) ОН.


Это дает вам право отвечать за одного ученика. Мне этого достаточно. Вы готовы?

----------


## Tong Po

> Это дает вам право отвечать за одного ученика. Мне этого достаточно. Вы готовы?



Я ответил. И на это Вам уже указал. Прочитать и понять не удалось? Ничем тогда не могу помочь, ибо добавлять чего-либо ради Ваших утех желания не имею.

----------


## Dron

> Я ответил. И на это Вам уже указал. Прочитать и понять не удалось? Ничем тогда не могу помочь, ибо добавлять чего-либо ради Ваших утех желания не имею.


Вот это ваш ответ? 



> А оно никого и не должно убеждать или не убеждать. Оно просто есть как факт. Вот и всё. Но лично Вы, разумеется, можете не верить, что оно есть и ни в чём не убеждаться


И он не изменился после всего, что тут было сказано?

----------


## Tong Po

> Вот это ваш ответ?


Нет.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ...ну положим я знаю, общался с ним не раз...
> например 
> http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act...st&press_id=47
> 
> если что, вот еще:
> 
> http://religion.rsuh.ru/article.html?id=50555


О! Огромное спасибо! Т.е. ситуация выглядит примерно так: известный интервьюер буддийских лам Алекс Вайсман (Белов) подтверждает свое личное знакомство с таким же широко известным в научных и околобуддийских кругах исследователем традиций и воззрений школы Карма Кагью А.С. Агаджаняном _(аплодисменты в зале)_, а также - достоверность излагаемых им сведений о "необуддизме" ламы Оле _(громкие, не смолкающие овации)_. Так?  :Smilie: 

Кстати прошу показать мне лично - где во множественных исследованиях нашего уважаемого доктора исторических(!) наук хоть слово сказано про Карма Кагью? 

http://religion.rsuh.ru/article.html?id=50555



> Публикации:
> 
> Книги:
> 
> Религия и светское государство: принцип Laïcité в мире и Евразии, (со-редактирование) Франко-Российский центр гуманитарных и общественных наук, Москва, 2008
> 
> Религиозные практики в современной России (со-редактирование), Москва, Новое издательство, 2006
> 
> Eastern Orthodoxy in a Global Age, V. Roudometof, A. Agadjanian and J. Pankhurst, eds. Walnut Creek etc.: Altamira Press, 2005
> ...

----------


## Dron

> Нет.


Каков же он, ответ? Я просмотрел страницы, не увидел. Поясните.

----------


## Tong Po

> Каков же он, ответ? Я просмотрел страницы, не увидел. Поясните.


Пояснить что именно? Причины, по которым не увидели? Я, не претендуя на истину, предположу, что это невнимательность.

----------


## Dron

> Пояснить что именно? Причины, по которым не увидели? Я, не претендуя на истину, предположу, что это невнимательность.


Согласен. Спасибо.
И, раз вы так легко угадали мои обстоятельства, то не будете ли вы любезны хоть немного мне помочь, и сформулировать ваш ответ еще раз: по барабану ли лично вам, как ученику ОН, на АКЦЕНТЫ письма Кармапы?

----------


## Tong Po

> Согласен. Спасибо.
> И, раз вы так легко угадали мои обстоятельства, то не будете ли вы любезны хоть немного мне помочь, и сформулировать ваш ответ еще раз: по барабану ли лично вам, как ученику ОН, на АКЦЕНТЫ письма Кармапы?



О! А такой вопрос Вы мне не ставили. Но я отвечу - мне не по барабану именно те акценты, которые, как мне _кажется_
имеют смысловую нагрузку интересную мне.

----------


## Dron

> О! А такой вопрос Вы мне не ставили. Но я отвечу - мне не по барабану именно те акценты, которые, как мне _кажется_
> имеют смысловую нагрузку интересную мне.


Как вы определяете, будучи учеником ОН, какой смысл вам интереснее?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Глава насчет квалификации - выглядит довольно странно.


Дружище, Вы меня искренне удивляете. Насколько я понимаю - Вы постоянно путешествуете по Тибету, общаетесь с Учителями и НЕ можете не знать, что упоминание полученных Передач и посвящений - неотъемлемая часть любой биографии любого общепризнанного Учителя. Более того - эти факты никогда не скрываются, а наоборот - выкладываются на всеобщее обозрение... Для чего? Да для того, чтобы люди могли: а) убедиться в сферах компетенции того или иного ламы и б) видели, что перед ними ораторствует не шарлатан, чьи "полученные передачи" тщательно и стыдливо умалчиваются и скрываются, ибо "они были получены от сверхсекретных "йогинов", тайно медитирующих в горах Тибета"... и что полученные ими практики "настолько секретны", что нельзя даже упоминать их названия - а не то покарают Охранители Дхармы!  :Smilie: 




> Таким набором полученных передач (ну, кроме, пожалуй, Ринчен Тердзод) тут половина тибетского раздела может похвастаться.
> Да и Ринчен Тердзод  - некоторые умудрились)).


Это замечательно! Вы себя имели в виду лично... или еще кого-то?  :Smilie:  Один только маленький нюансик - а был ли толк в этих передачах, полученных "половиной тибетского раздела"? Задайте себе такой вопрос.  :Smilie: 

И заодно: вот когда лично у Вас или у "половины [участников] тибетского раздела" (на худой конец - хотя бы у одного(!) человека) будет ТАКОЕ ЖЕ ПРИЗНАНИЕ заслуг со стороны глав линии Карма Кагью, как у ламы Оле Нидала, причем это будет ОФИЦИАЛЬНО подтверждено схожими письмами - вот тогда и сообщите мне, хорошо?  :Smilie: 

... Хотя бы примерно ВОТ ТАКОЕ признание заслуг: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B0LflqavR0

----------

Styeba (23.02.2013), Tong Po (23.02.2013), Аньезка (23.02.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Tong Po*, Вам в самом деле хочется участвовать в т.н. "полемике" с этим человеком и продолжать ее? ... Кстати, что-то он насчет писем совсем сник, забыл о них уже наверное?  :Smilie:

----------

Olle (22.02.2013), Styeba (23.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Я тоже считаю, что не надо бы удалять такие темы. Пусть люди выскажутся, "за" и "против". Про Далай-ламу, например, тут многие что пишут, и это модераторами не удаляется почему-то. У Оле Нидала много "волшебных сентенций". Неужели это нужно просто аккуратно замалчивать? Вон один его центр уже в Джонанг перешёл, говорят.....

----------

Vega (23.02.2013), Аурум (23.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> И заодно: вот когда лично у Вас или у "половины [участников] тибетского раздела" (на худой конец - хотя бы у одного(!) человека) будет ТАКОЕ ЖЕ ПРИЗНАНИЕ заслуг со стороны глав линии Карма Кагью, как у ламы Оле Нидала, причем это будет ОФИЦИАЛЬНО подтверждено схожими письмами - вот тогда и сообщите мне, хорошо?


Один маленький нюансик: почему ЕСДЛ не дал положительного ответа на просьбу даровать монашеское посвяшение Тхае  Дордже? Это было в сети давно-давно.

----------

Топпер- (23.02.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

О-о! Ну как же в этой теме обойтись без видных гелугпинских специалистов по "кагьюпинскому вопросу"...

----------


## Dron

> О-о! Ну как же в этой теме обойтись без видных гелугпинских специалистов по "кагьюпинскому вопросу"...


Легко можно обойтись, достаточно только лишь услышать по настоящему интересные вопросы.

----------


## Dron

Которые уже были заданы.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ага. И ответы на которые им уже были получены:   :Smilie: 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post555973
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post556042

Собственно, далее - это уже не моя проблема, и не проблема ламы Оле, а исключительно тех людей, которые не умеют понимать прочитанное.

----------


## Dron

> Ага. И ответы на которые им уже были получены:  
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post555973
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post556042
> 
> Собственно, далее - это уже не моя проблема, и не проблема ламы Оле, а исключительно тех людей, которые не умеют понимать прочитанное.


Если Лама Оле- бодхисаттва, то это явно, примерно  -сто пудов, его проблема, уж позвольте поупорствовать.

----------


## Legba

> Один только маленький нюансик - а был ли толк в этих передачах, полученных "половиной тибетского раздела"? Задайте себе такой вопрос.


Ну, как говорится "О!". Собственно я и имел ввиду, что просто формулировка "получил передачу" - сама по себе ни о чем не говорит.
Тогда уж переставьте разделы местами - получил передачу *И* признан как специалист.
А то сначала признание, а потом передачи - неаккуратно))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.02.2013), Нико (22.02.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Тогда уж переставьте разделы местами - получил передачу И признан как специалист.
> А то сначала признание, а потом передачи - неаккуратно))


Большое спасибо, что поправили. Мне данное построение тоже казалось нелогичным в время опубликования, но не придал особого значения. Сейчас попытаюсь поменять местами.

----------


## Dron

Я лично, в письме Кармапы вижу, скорее, предостережение, что мол:
 "карантин, как мне, Кармапе, кажется, не должен распространиться далее тех двух стран, где Оле Нидал уже успел создать. "Центры". "Буддизма".
И западным, восточным, и южным людям  следует включить особенную внимательность относительно личностей, желающих быть их учителями."

----------


## Алекс Вайсман

ответ Eternal Jew
стоит воспринимать как провокацию, полагаю? я лишь ответил на вопрос - "кто знает такого-то"
не более и не менее

----------

Топпер- (23.02.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Я лично, в письме Кармапы вижу, скорее, предостережение, что мол:
>  "карантин, как мне, Кармапе, кажется, не должен распространится далее тех двух стран, где Оле Нидал уже успел создать. "Центры". "Буддизма"."


Непонятно, что в таком случае, при наличии опасений, мешало Кармапе вообще, целиком, запретить деятельность Оле Нидала?
Твоя версия натянута перетянута, тут действительно скорее похоже на дележку территории между последователями.

----------

Borisl (13.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Непонятно, что в таком случае, при наличии опасений, мешало Кармапе вообще, целиком, запретить деятельность Оле Нидала?


Милосердие, ибо некоторым, (в те суровые времена, 70 ых), было ни разу не суждено вкурить буддизм, как он есть, даже в таком, с позволения сказать, изложении.

----------


## Dron

> Твоя версия натянута перетянута, тут действительно скорее похоже на дележку территории между последователями.


Моя версия для зрячих.
В скобках (не рыжих)

----------


## Аньезка

> Милосердие, ибо некоторым, (в те суровые времена, 70 ых), было ни разу не суждено вкурить буддизм, как он есть, даже в таком, с позволения сказать, изложении.


Ну как бы (насколько я понимаю) предполагается, что Кармапа, способный предсказать свое следующее воплощение и на многие другие "чудеса", мог бы предвидеть, во что выльется в будущем ситуация с Оле Нидалом, что его движение примет мега-массовый характер, а его центры откроются во многих странах по всему миру.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Моя версия для зрячих.
> В скобках (не рыжих)


Судя по "спасибам" (а точнее их отсутствию), твою версию не поддерживают даже противники ККАПОН в этой теме. Ибо как-то глупенько.

----------


## Нико

> Ну как бы (насколько я понимаю) предполагается, что Кармапа, способный предсказать свое следующее воплощение и на многие другие "чудеса", мог бы предвидеть, во что выльется в будущем ситуация с Оле Нидалом, что его движение примет мега-массовый характер, а его центры откроются во многих странах по всему миру


А мог бы и не предвидеть.  :Wink:  Насколько мне известно, далеко не многие большие учителя перед уходом оставляют точные указания на то, где, когда и кем они переродятся.

----------

Legba (23.02.2013), Аурум (23.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Судя по "спасибам" (а точнее их отсутствию), твою версию не поддерживают даже противники ККАПОН в этой теме. Ибо как-то глупенько.


Мёд Шотландии бесится. Не бесись, мёд Шотландии.

----------


## Аньезка

> Мёд Шотландии бесится. Не бесись, мёд Шотландии.


Зайчик, типичная ситуация, когда ты оценил состояние моего ума исходя из своего собственного  :Smilie:  Так часто с людьми бывает, не тушуйся.
Я только что пришла с Янтра-йоги с прочищенной праной и расправленными каналами. Мне хорошо и спокойно  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Зайчик, типичная ситуация, когда ты оценил состояние моего ума исходя из своего собственного  Так часто с людьми бывает, не тушуйся.
> Я только что пришла с Янтра-йоги с прочищенной праной и расправленными каналами. Мне хорошо и спокойно


Тогда хорошо и спокойно поясни, как нам быть с письмом?

----------


## Аньезка

> Тогда хорошо и спокойно поясни, как нам быть с письмом?


Хорошо и спокойно поясняю...
С моей точки зрения, Царь очертил владения и поделил их между сыновьями.
Скандинавия и Германия - Оле Нидал... Великобритания - Чогьям Трунгпа... кто там еще был, мне неведомо, ибо неуч, но наверняка были еще ученики, решившиеся учить. 
И все таки, "в особенности" не означает "только лишь".
Учитель в школе говорит: "задание всем ученикам, особенно Васе и Свете". Означает ли это, что всем ученикам не надо делать это задание? Или это означает, что упражнение надо, все же, делать каждому, но Васе и Свете, исходя из некоторых личностных особенностей, стоит проявить больше внимательности и усердия?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> С моей точки зрения, Царь очертил владения и поделил их между сыновьями.


Сорри, что вмешиваюсь в диалог... А кто такой Царь?

----------


## Dron

> Хорошо и спокойно поясняю...
> С моей точки зрения, Царь


Ты предлагаешь плевать на исконный смысл письма?

----------


## Аньезка

> Сорри, что вмешиваюсь в диалог... А кто такой Царь?


Это я иносказательно... имея в виду Кармапу.
На самом деле, даже в наши дни на Западе поделена территория между учительствующими ламами. И бывают случаи, когда какому-то Учителю могут сказать: а вот сюда, пожалуйста, ездить не надо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Это я иносказательно... имея в виду Кармапу.
> На самом деле, даже в наши дни на Западе поделена территория между учительствующими ламами. И бывают случаи, когда какому-то Учителю могут сказать: а вот сюда, пожалуйста, ездить не надо.


А я, пока жива ещё, буду плевать на эти "правила". Подумаешь, раздел территорий. Это неверно с точки зрения Дхармы.

----------

Tong Po (23.02.2013), Vega (23.02.2013), Аньезка (23.02.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А я, пока жива ещё, буду плевать на эти "правила". Подумаешь, раздел территорий. Это неверно с точки зрения Дхармы.


Не надо плевать, барышня. Потому что можно ненароком попасть таким образом куда-нибудь еще, например в гелуг, в ЕС Далай-ламу и его представителей и соратников, а также в  их планы по "разделу территорий" и по "сертификации" учителей. А это некрасиво - плевать в Далай-лам и в собственную школу...

Вот что, к примеру, говорит монахам аж трех монастырей некто г-н Берзин (от имени и по поручению ЕС Далай-ламы):




> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...hism_west.html
> 
> Обращение к монахам монастырей Ганден, Дрепунг и Сера по поводу развития буддизма в зарубежных странах
> 
> Александр Берзин
> 
> Мундгод и Билакуппе, Индия
> 22-26 января 1989 года
> 
> ...


Так что, барышня, когда Вы так экспрессивно высказываетесь в адрес глав отдельных буддийских школ, "не забывайте, что за вами наблюдает буддизм".  :Smilie:  ... Правда настоящий сакральный смысл данной глубокомысленной фразы, почерпнутой из Вашей подписи, увы, для меня скрыт.

----------

Андрей Драгин (21.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

А ведь казалось бы — нам-то какое дело до имущественно-политических разборок тибетской диаспоры?

----------

Legba (23.02.2013), Pema Sonam (23.02.2013), Tong Po (23.02.2013), Тао (23.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Совершенно верно - никакого дела нет.  И сам лама Оле всячески рекомендует держаться подальше от этого средневекового тибетского "наследия", основанного на сплетнях, интригах и заговорах, если, конечно, оно не оказывает негативного воздействия на Линию Передачи и не требует ответной реакции.

Но можно наводящий вопрос: Вы узрели "имущественно-политические разборки" где-то здесь, в этих письмах от глав и учителей линии Карма Кагью, опубликованных чуть ранее (ну хоть малейшие намеки)... или все-таки где-то еще, помимо них?

----------


## Dron

> Его Святейшество Далай-лама попросил меня посетить три основных монастыря, Сера, Дрепунг и Ганден, чтобы поговорить о буддизме и буддийских центрах в зарубежных странах.


Этернал, я уже тоже начинаю видеть тут какой то заговор...Предположительно- бессмысленный и беспощадный такой заговор...

----------


## Алекс Вайсман

...даа уж, анхоливар, как и предупреждали...

----------


## Нико

> Этернал, я уже тоже начинаю видеть тут какой то заговор...Предположительно- бессмысленный и беспощадный такой заговор...


Всё вышеизложенное -- всё-таки слова Берзина (и мысли), а не Далай-ламы.

----------

Vega (23.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Всё вышеизложенное -- всё-таки слова Берзина (и мысли), а не Далай-ламы.


И в твоих словах я тоже теперь вижу заговор. Если сейчас позвонят в дверь, то я уже знаю кто это будет- киборги асассины от тибетского правительства. А ведь у меня даже завалящего арбалета...
Этернал открыл истину. Все теперь под угрозой.


Этернал, не могли бы вы быть поосторожнее с раскрытием таких, без преувеличения, жутчайших тайн 20 и 21 веков?

----------


## Аурум

Про Берзина же есть отдельная тема.

----------


## Нико

> И в твоих словах я тоже теперь вижу заговор. Если сейчас позвонят в дверь, то я уже знаю кто это будет- киборги асассины от тибетского правительства. А ведь у меня даже завалящего арбалета...


Ты знаешь, что делать в таких случаях. "Миссия невыполнима-5" и т.п.




> Этернал открыл истину. Все теперь под угрозой.


Это точно.




> Этернал, не могли бы вы быть поосторожнее с раскрытием таких, без преувеличения, жутчайших тайн 20 и 21 веков?


Для меня исключительной тайной является существование некоего Совета по культурным и религиозным делам. Такой структуры в ЦТА нет. )

----------


## Dron

> Для меня исключительной тайной является существование некоего Совета по культурным и религиозным делам. Такой структуры в ЦТА нет. )


Не смеши параноидальные полушария моего мозга.

----------


## Нико

> Не смеши параноидальные полушария моего мозга.


Извини, если как-то задела твои полушария, но ведь и ПРАВДА нет.  :Smilie:  :Mad:  :Cry:

----------


## Нико

> Не надо плевать, барышня. Потому что можно ненароком попасть таким образом куда-нибудь еще, например в гелуг, в ЕС Далай-ламу и его представителей и соратников, а также в  их планы по "разделу территорий" и по "сертификации" учителей. А это некрасиво - плевать в Далай-лам и в собственную школу...


Не волнуйтесь, я плеваться не умею. )


> Вот что, к примеру, говорит монахам аж трех монастырей некто г-н Берзин (от имени и по поручению ЕС Далай-ламы):


С какой стати г-н Берзин даёт наставления монахам аж трёх крупнейших тибетских монастырей? Я ему не доверяю. 




> Так что, барышня, когда Вы так экспрессивно высказываетесь в адрес глав отдельных буддийских школ, "не забывайте, что за вами наблюдает буддизм".  ... Правда настоящий сакральный смысл данной глубокомысленной фразы, почерпнутой из Вашей подписи, увы, для меня скрыт.


Эта "глубокомысленная фраза" -- шутка. Мне понравилось, когда кто-то тут на БФе сказал, что "буддизм - наблюдатель". Не более того. )

----------


## Нико

Между прочим, несмотря на все призывы г-на Берзина, лучшие учителя и монахи так и продолжают отъезжать на ПМЖ в Европу и Америку. Печалька. (

----------


## Tong Po

> Как вы определяете, будучи учеником ОН, какой смысл вам интереснее?


Интуитивно.

----------


## Dron

> Интуитивно.


Как поэт?

----------


## Tong Po

> *Tong Po*, Вам в самом деле хочется участвовать в т.н. "полемике" с этим человеком и продолжать ее? ... Кстати, что-то он насчет писем совсем сник, забыл о них уже наверное?


Да какая полемика? Помилуйте. Я его троллю точно так же как он меня. И мы оба это понимаем.

----------


## Нико

> Как поэт?


"Нет, как прозаик. -- Про каких ещё заек???" Дрон, не смеши меня так сильно, плиз, в субботу, в полдень, 23 февраля.

----------


## Legba

А вообще - поразительно, сколько всего можно вычитать в одном документе 1978 года.
Раздел территорий, карантин, квалификация тантрического Гуру...
Прям Пустота Пустоты, честное слово))

----------

Alex (23.02.2013), Tong Po (23.02.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я его троллю точно так же как он меня.


А меня вот больше всего радует и забавляет тот факт, что ситуация в очередной раз разворачивается именно так, как я и предполагал.  :Smilie: 


1. Публикуется некий вброс: вполне невинная ссылка с вопросом: "А что(?) думают об этом уважаемые участники форума?" 

2. Когда у топикстартера в открытую спрашивают: "чего именно он хочет" (ибо на его вопросы про гомосексуализм и ислам, лама Оле отвечал должно быть уже в тысячный раз), последний скромно признается: "хочу конструктивной критики", а на вопрос "кого именно -  ваших качеств, как интервьюера?", так же открыто сообщает: "озвученных позиций ламы Оле".

3. Попутно некоторыми людьми в тему забрасываются традиционные: "ну-у... теперь я точно понял (убедился), что Алмазный путь - это не буддизм" ...   (это так, просто для затравки).

4. Далее, как это водится, в спектакль вступают один-два бывших ученика ламы, вооруженные многозначительными умолчаниями, типа: "и так все ясно" (типа - "умные знают, дураки все равно не поймут").

5. В ответ вышеперечисленным персонажам (в который уже раз!) публикуются официальные материалы от глав Линии Передачи и других учителей Карма Кагью, снабженные факсимильными подтверждениями, где, замечу, нет ни единого слова порицания каким-либо качествам ламы Оле, сомнений в его квалификации и подготовки как ламы и как учителя, уполномоченного распространять Дхарму. Нормальный сторонний человек (случись такому внезапно здесь появиться) не увидел бы там, прочтя их, ничего, кроме слов благодарности и похвалы...

6. Вполне понятно, что эти официальные документы сразу же объявляются: 1) недостоверными или несуществующими ("их же никто не видел!"), в то же самое время и тем же самым персонажем, который только что объявил об их "недостоверности", они же выдаются за мнение Кармапы (и предлагаются к дальнейшему т.н. "обсуждению")... Нестыковочка.

7. На основании одной единственной фразы - "в особенности" - могучий и изобретательный ум отдельных участников развивает мощную теорию на тему: "Что же на САМОМ деле хотел сказать Кармапа, давая Оле Нидалу все эти рекомендательные письма".

8. Данная теория обсуждается аж на паре страниц, попутно снабжаемая сторонними вбросами на тему "Об отвергнутом монашестве Кармапы 17-го", что, замечу, здесь является полнейшим офтопиком и никак не относится к обсуждению. Но определенная цель у этих вбросов все же есть.

9. Далее следуют вполне ожидаемые и предсказуемые громкие возгласы от собравшейся публики - "холивар-холивар!!!"... Осмелюсь предполагать, что холиваром в очередной раз считаются те самые официальные документы, которые были предъявлены в ответ на обвинения в "нетрадиционном буддизме" (да тут и двух мнений и быть не может).

10. Толпа рукоплещет и радуется своей победе, предсказуемо ожидая появления благосклонного модератора, который почистил бы тему, в очередной раз оставив в ней только сообщения, окончательно изобличающие отвратительно-сектантскую направленность ламы Оле.

11. PROFIT.

----------

Styeba (23.02.2013)

----------


## Алекс Вайсман

может, не стоит все-таки так "в открытую" выдавать желаемое за действительное? 
Например, предлагать мне в качестве того, "что я хочу услышать в ответ", свои варианты вопросов, предполагающие, очевидно, что ситуация "что ситуация в очередной раз" будет разворачиваться "именно так, как я и предполагал"?
так вот вполне "в открытую" отвечаю - "ситуация со свободой слова" теперь очевидна, за что благодарю всех участников; то же и с толерантностью
третий вопрос, "Что лама Оле (из глубочайшего сострадания)  давал Вам аж трижды(!) в интервью именно те ответы, которые Вы и хотели услышать?" - на грани bad taste и провокации, отвечать на это - значит на нее вестись)
на два последующих ответил, но, увы, желающих высказаться по существу, а не самоутвердиться не нашлось...

----------


## Dron

> А меня вот больше всего радует и забавляет тот факт, что ситуация в очередной раз разворачивается именно так, как я и предполагал. 
> 
> 
> 1. Публикуется некий вброс: вполне невинная ссылка с вопросом: "А что(?) думают об этом уважаемые участники форума?" 
> 
> 2. Когда у топикстартера в открытую спрашивают: "чего именно он хочет" (ибо на его вопросы про гомосексуализм и ислам, лама Оле отвечал должно быть уже в тысячный раз), последний скромно признается: "хочу конструктивной критики", а на вопрос "кого именно -  ваших качеств, как интервьюера?", так же открыто сообщает: "озвученных позиций ламы Оле".
> 
> 3. Попутно некоторыми людьми в тему забрасываются традиционные: "ну-у... теперь я точно понял (убедился), что Алмазный путь - это не буддизм" ...   (это так, просто для затравки).
> 
> ...


Ну, что ж, вы продиагностировали. Теперь направьте обсуждения в правильное русло.

----------


## Legba

Не вполне ясно, почему для баланса не приводится вот это письмо Шамара Ринпоче:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post340165

Ну так уж, если пошло про письма))

А вообще - ну какая разница, какие у кого сертификаты?
Есть формальные моменты - степень геше и кхенпо, например.
Есть еще критерий пройденных ритритов (и тоже ведь никто не знает, чем там человек в ритрите занимался)).
Все остальное - ну как-то вообще ни о чем.
Нравится этот стиль изложения Дхармы, является он лекарством от сансары - для тебя лично?
Ну и хорошо. Не подходит тебе это лекарство? - иди к другому доктору.
Рассуждения на тему "наши иконы самые красивые" дело довольно странное.

----------

Pema Sonam (23.02.2013), Карма Палджор (23.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> отвечаю - "ситуация со свободой слова" теперь очевидна, за что благодарю всех участников; то же и с толерантностью


А я Вам об этом сразу же и сказал в сообщении № 2. Чтобы в этом убедиться, незачем было растягивать удовольствие форумным "поклонникам" ламы Оле Нидала аж на несколько страниц. Зачем кормить их с руки?




> третий вопрос, "Что лама Оле (из глубочайшего сострадания) давал Вам аж трижды(!) в интервью именно те ответы, которые Вы и хотели услышать?" - на грани bad taste и провокации, отвечать на это - значит на нее вестись


Ошибаетесь. Вернее - скорее всего, очень плохо знаете буддизм, в частности - способы дарования Дхармы окружающим со стороны Учителей. Компетентный учитель отлично видит ментальное состояние вопрошающего (хотя бы по его вопросам). И он (подчеркиваю) из чувства глубочайшего сострадания к Вашему личному состоянию никогда(!) не будет отвечать вам на уровне, который вы не сможете понять... Общий смысл - если уж пришли к нему с навязшими в зубах вопросами про феминизм, гомосексуализм и ислам - то(!) то же самое, т.е. на таком же, приемлемом для Вас уровне, Вы и получили в ответ... Вы довольны этим фактом?  :Smilie:

----------

Александар (23.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

А меня радует, что Оле Нидал сам всё яснее говорит об отношении к традиции. Письма, политика, теории заговора - это фигня.
Главное, что сам Нидал говорит. Они - не последователи традиции. Они мыслители и идеалисты.

----------

Нико (23.02.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Рассуждения на тему "наши иконы самые красивые" дело довольно странное.


Легба, это же замечательно, что Вы так сказали. И я не ерничаю.

Но разве Вы не обратили внимания, что такой ответ про "иконы" возник в качестве противовеса множественным беспочвенным утверждениям: "чужие иконы - фиговые!"... Нет? Не заметили?

Вы же сами пишете выше: 




> Нравится этот стиль изложения Дхармы, является он лекарством от сансары - для тебя лично?
> Ну и хорошо. Не подходит тебе это лекарство? - иди к другому доктору.


... Вот и сформулируйте сами для себя (а может и для окружающих) - а ЧТО ИМЕННО заставляет всех этих людей с маниакальным упорством и из темы в темы клеймить позором "чужого доктора"? 

... Можете что-нибудь ответить мне на эту тему?

----------

Styeba (23.02.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кстати, Легба, огромное спасибо за приведенное письмо Шамара Ринпоче. Оно и в самом деле великолепно. Вот это и есть именно то, что я называю "конструктивной критикой". 

Высказывания Шамара Ринпоче я поддерживаю, с одной только маленькой ремарочкой - что-то я не заметил, чтобы на мероприятиях с ламой Оле интенсивно использовались "практики в союзе"...  :Smilie:  Ну, наверное просто не повезло мне в этом  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (23.02.2013), Tong Po (23.02.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кстати, дорогие друзья, прошу прощения, что не смогу вас всех дальше поддержать в вашем увлекательнейшем обсуждении недостатков ламы Оле, ибо убегаю празновать Пурим (с небольшим опережением) - жарить мясо на природе и пить алкоголь проводить ганапуджу.

Всех заранее поздравляю с этим замечательным праздником!  :Smilie:  "Да будет благословен Аман, да будет проклят Мордехай" (... ну или наоборот)

----------

Аньезка (23.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Но разве Вы не обратили внимания, что такой ответ про "иконы" возник в качестве противовеса множественным беспочвенным утверждениям: "чужие иконы - фиговые!"... Нет? Не заметили?
> ... Вот и сформулируйте сами для себя (а может и для окружающих) - а ЧТО ИМЕННО заставляет всех этих людей с маниакальным упорством и из темы в темы клеймить позором "чужого доктора"? 
> ... Можете что-нибудь ответить мне на эту тему?


А чего тут необычного? Гораздо комфортнее определять свою идентичность через "образ врага" - "против кого дружим".
"Мы буддисты хорошие, а мусульмане - плохие".
"Мы дзогченпа хорошие - а у остальных низшие учения".
"Мы гелугпа хорошие - а остальные не врубаются в прасангику".
"Мы нингмапа хорошие - а у остальных выхолощенная тантра".
"Мы тхераваддины хорошие - а у остальных ересь".
Собственно и БФ-то на 80% посвящен всему этому))))

----------

Alex (23.02.2013), Ho Shim (23.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (23.02.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (23.02.2013), Дондог (10.05.2013), Кузьмич (24.02.2013), Нико (23.02.2013), Ондрий (23.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2013)

----------


## Алекс Вайсман

> А я Вам об этом сразу же и сказал в сообщении № 2. Чтобы в этом убедиться, незачем было растягивать удовольствие форумным "поклонникам" ламы Оле Нидала аж на несколько страниц. Зачем кормить их с руки?
> 
> 
> 
> Ошибаетесь. Вернее - скорее всего, очень плохо знаете буддизм, в частности - способы дарования Дхармы окружающим со стороны Учителей. Компетентный учитель отлично видит ментальное состояние вопрошающего (хотя бы по его вопросам). И он (подчеркиваю) из чувства глубочайшего сострадания к Вашему личному состоянию никогда(!) не будет отвечать вам на уровне, который вы не сможете понять... Общий смысл - если уж пришли к нему с навязшими в зубах вопросами про феминизм, гомосексуализм и ислам - то(!) то же самое, т.е. на таком же, приемлемом для Вас уровне, Вы и получили в ответ... Вы довольны этим фактом?


не доволен) 
вопросы задавал не с целью получения Дхармы, а из профессиональных - журналистских, и личных, исследовательских, соображений.
Дополнения о "статусности" последнего интервью, видимо, недостаточно для понимания заинтересованности самого интервьюируемого и его последователей в "правильном" освещении его и их, последователей, воззрений?
Тогда добавлю еще - вопросы в первоначальной версии были иными, ответы соответственно тоже получились соответствующими его интересам. Так понятно, или показать их первоначальный вариант?

P.S.: Хаг самеах  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

> Так понятно, или показать их первоначальный вариант?


А неплохо бы))

----------


## Dron

> Кстати, дорогие друзья, прошу прощения, что не смогу вас всех дальше поддержать в вашем увлекательнейшем обсуждении недостатков ламы Оле,


Сами у себя просите прощения, за то, что променяли праздник на обсуждение позитива у ламы Оле (а, ведь, было такое намерение).

----------


## Vega

> Совершенно верно - никакого дела нет.  И сам лама Оле всячески рекомендует держаться подальше от этого средневекового тибетского "наследия", основанного на сплетнях, интригах и заговорах, если, конечно, оно не оказывает негативного воздействия на Линию Передачи и не требует ответной реакции.
> 
> Но можно наводящий вопрос: Вы узрели "имущественно-политические разборки" где-то здесь, в этих письмах от глав и учителей линии Карма Кагью, опубликованных чуть ранее (ну хоть малейшие намеки)... или все-таки где-то еще, помимо них?


Ну да - подальше.
И побольше шоу и сертификатов.....

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> ...по поводу "публичности" материала добавлю - учениками/последователями ОН, способствовашими процессу, интервью признано "статусным", отражающем во многом "официальную" позицию ОН по некоторым вопросом, и будет опубликовано в Буддизме.ру
> P.S.: лично меня интересовала конструктивная критика, а не пустое сотрясание ветров...


Внешне вроде бы читать можно.. но такое ощущение, что это интервью не с ламой, а политиком. Вы уж извините, говорю как есть. С днем защитника отечества вас!

----------


## Dron

> Внешне вроде бы читать можно.. но такое ощущение, что это интервью не с ламой, а политиком. Вы уж извините, говорю как есть. С днем защитника отечества вас!


Алдын (алдын это ведь - золото, да?), разве лама не может быть политиком?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/l...w/10125078.cms
Интервью с Его Святейшеством 17-м Кармапой Тринле Тхае Дордже

arthropology wrote in bodhi_path_msk
September 27th, 2011
17-й Гьялва Кармапа Тринле Тхае Дордже рассказывает Соналу Шриваставе о буддийской школе Ваджраяна, о важности ритуалов и о практических применениях идеи шуньяты.




-- Каковы основные положения буддийской школы Ваджраяна?
-- Ваджраяна подобна вишенке, увенчивающей мороженое. Если вы съедите только вишенку, это будет скучно. В буддизме потоки мысли Тхеравады и Махаяны можно сравнить с самым вкуснейшим шариком мороженого. Вы ощутите подлинный вкус, только если съедите мороженое целиком, не одну вишенку. Тибетцы долгое время практиковали Ваджраяну и сейчас принесли её назад на её индийскую родину. Для нас она схожа с вишенкой, которая сама по себе даже не утолит голод. Чтобы понять Ваджраяну, нам нужно понять все остальные школы буддийской мысли. Ваджраяна сейчас сильно разрекламирована, и люди воспринимают её как нечто экзотическое. Когда вы начинаете практиковать Ваджраяну, вас просят исполнять множество ритуалов, но, когда вы приходите к завершающей фазе практики, вам говорят, что вам не нужно ничего делать. Это шокирует многих практикующих. Это трудно понять, и понимание зависит целиком от вашего отношения. Неудачливы те, кто не могут понять этого. Те же, кто могут, становятся способны воспринять всю картину целиком.

-- Что символизирует женское божество Тара?
-- Она напоминает «Мону Лизу». Она – олицетворение мудрости. Но мудрость в одиночку не способна помогать, для этого нужно также сочувствие. Будда – это искусные средства, Он – сочувствие. Если у вас есть мудрость, но нет сочувствия, это может стать опасным, так как мудрость можно использовать неправильно. Если у вас сочувствие без мудрости, то сочувствие будет растрачено попусту. Если у вас есть и то, и другое, тогда достигается баланс. Для нас не важно, искусно ли изображена Тара или нет, потому что, когда мы видим Тару, мы видим мудрость. Как вы получаете эту мудрость, зависит от вас. Когда вы слышите слово «мудрость» и понимаете, что потенциал мудрости уже находится внутри вас, тогда вы понимаете сущность Тары.

-- Однажды один монах сказал мне, что он разговаривает с Буддой. Это ум так шалит?
-- В Ваджраяне мы практикуем уважение. Нам требуются определённые изображения, чтобы помочь нам сосредотачиваться. Чем величественней храм, тем лучше. Мы строим огромные статуи Будды и смотрим на них как на истинного Будду; когда ум становится зрелым, он приобретает многие способности. Мы используем эти образы как отправную точку; нам нужно определённое направление, чтобы оставаться сосредоточенными. Позднее вы понимаете, что вам ничего из этого не нужно. Если вы знаете, как разговаривать с самим собой, то это очень полезно. Но если вы не знаете, как разговаривать с собой, вы сходите с ума.

-- Как можно применять шуньяту в нашей повседневной жизни?
-- У всех имеющих сознание есть потенциал полностью осознать шуньяту. Это как постижение сознанием собственной природы. Часто мы пытаемся искать шуньяту где-то ещё. Мы пытаемся искать покой и счастье в материальных вещах, но находим только временное счастье. По какой-то причине мы связываем его с принципом шуньяты. Мы разочаровываемся, когда под конец жизни понимаем, что у нас не остаётся достаточно времени на то, чтобы осознать вещи. Поэтому буддийские поучения предлагают нам наилучший способ смотреть на шуньяту, подобный взгляду на самих себя в зеркало. Если вы начнёте думать, что ваша собственная природа есть шуньята, то философия становится ещё более практичной. Нам нужно осознать нашу собственную истинную природу. Даже если у нас есть чистое зеркало, наше видение ограничено недостатком знаний и негативными эмоциями. Они затемняют наш взор, и, хотя ответ находится прямо там, у нас может не получиться воспринять его.

-- Основываясь на этой философии, можем ли мы улучшить наше поведение?
-- Видение истины может иногда быть пугающим, принять её может быть непросто. Только опытный практикующий может видеть и принимать реальность шуньяты. Такие новички, как мы, могут только воображать шуньяту и формировать различные идеи о том, каково это переживание. Шуньяту также иногда истолковывают как отсутствие кармы, отсутствие перерождений. Часто это приводит к неудовлетворённости, потому что тогда цели нашей сегодняшней жизни становятся бессмысленными. Таковы трудности на пути к полному постижению шуньяты. Если мы их понимаем, мы можем почувствовать покой, а со временем сможем испытать и продолжительный покой. Из понимания того, что не существует начала и конца, рождается переживание блаженства. Также и у сочувствия нет начала и конца. Вы не можете сказать: «Вот с того момента я стал сочувственным». Шуньята помогает нам понять, что сочувствие является нерождённым. Всё, что рождено, должно разрушаться.

-- Связаны ли с кармой стихийные бедствия?
-- Все стихийные бедствия происходят, потому что мы не знаем, как работают вещи. Мы пытаемся принести удовлетворённость в наше сознание с помощью материальных вещей, и это порождает ещё большее желание. Если у вас нет удовлетворённости, то материальные вещи подобны солёной воде – чем больше вы пьёте, тем большую жажду чувствуете. Вы удовлетворены, когда вы знаете, что действительно нужно вашему сознанию. Нам нужны материальные вещи, чтобы питать наше тело и поддерживать наш образ жизни, но сверх того они не нужны. У людей нередко есть плохие привычки, которые приводят к возникновению бесконечного голода. Голод часто приводит к многочисленным другим проблемам, таким как расстройство финансовой системы, болезни и войны; тогда страдает всё население планеты. Мы живём и дышим, потому что у нас есть сознание, но очень часто мы забываем об этом. Мы забываем, что не только телу, но и уму нужна пища, но мы не даём уму надлежащей пищи, отчего он становится ленивым. Тело растёт; уму тоже нужно развиваться, потому что такова его природа. Но почему-то ум сам не растёт с такой же скоростью, как тело. Когда ум не растёт, ежедневная жизнь становится испытанием, и, когда возникают трудные ситуации, ум взрывается, как ракета. Будучи практикующими Дхарму, мы говорим, что уму нужна правильная пища в виде медитации. Подобно тому, как мы проводим три часа в день, насыщая тело, мы можем выделить время для медитации в своём ежедневном графике. Сознание никогда не останавливается, оно продолжает развиваться.

Перевод с английского Сергей Повалихин

----------

Tong Po (23.02.2013)

----------


## Алекс Вайсман

> Внешне вроде бы читать можно.. но такое ощущение, что это интервью не с ламой, а политиком. Вы уж извините, говорю как есть. С днем защитника отечества вас!


благодарю покорно - наконец вменяемая реакция...
интервью с общественным деятелем, чего не отнимешь при всем желании
если б он только о дхарме учил, не касаясь ислама и "освобождения" женщин, не говоря уж о вопросе с Кармапой...

----------

Нико (23.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Интервью с Его Святейшеством 17-м Кармапой Тринле Тхае Дордже


То ли Сергей Повалихин в переводом был неудачлив... То ли основным наставником Кармапы Тхае Дордже являлся сам ОН. И аналогию с мороженым я уже тут где-то приводила.  :Wink:

----------


## Tong Po

> Как поэт?


Да. Я раньше пописывал недурственные ( ну по впечатлениям друзей, конечно) стишки. А что?

----------


## Нико

Да. 


> Я раньше пописывал недурственные ( ну по впечатлениям друзей, конечно) стишки. А что?


В тему про хайку, плиз? Посмотрим. )

----------


## Tong Po

> Да. 
> 
> В тему про хайку, плиз? Посмотрим. )


Да не. Хайку я не умею...

----------


## Нико

> Да не. Хайку я не умею...


А Вы проверьте свои способности.
"Хайку я не умею".
Но это же просто. )

----------

Tong Po (23.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> А Вы проверьте свои способности.
> "Хайку я не умею".
> Но это же просто. )


Да не, не просто... Не могу я, к сожалению. Я - в традиционных формах (европейских) больше...

----------


## Нико

> Да не, не просто... Не могу я, к сожалению. Я - в традиционных формах (европейских) больше..


Вот это уже и есть хайку. )

----------


## Tong Po

:Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Да. Я раньше пописывал недурственные ( ну по впечатлениям друзей, конечно) стишки. А что?


Поэзия в таких делах неуместна.

----------


## Нико

> Поэзия в таких делах неуместна.


Как будто ты сам не пиит. )

----------


## Tong Po

> Поэзия в таких делах неуместна.



А как же Миларепа?

----------

Нико (23.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну, как, не означает... Означает, еще как.
> В печатном тексте, известном в определенных кругах как "письмо Кармапы с его печатью и его подписью" ясно проведена демаркационная линия, некие страны выделены. Я хочу знать почему. Да любой идеалист бодхисаттва участник центра ККАПОН вне этих двух стран тоже не отказался бы, компренде? 
> 
> 
> Просто вопросы из прочитанного письма, которое предъявляется уже не первую пятилетку. 
> 
> Ответ- "я не знаю, почему" принимается.


Первые центры 16 Гьялва Кармапы были основаны в Скандинавии и Германии, там было больше интересующихся в те годы, для них и письмо.

----------


## Dron

> А как же Миларепа?


Что "Миларепа" он что, ученик Оле Нидала? С каких, допустим, пор?

----------


## Tong Po

> Что "Миларепа" он что, ученик Оле Нидала? С каких, допустим, пор?


Кто?

----------


## Dron

> Кто?


Миларепа, имею честь напомнить.

----------


## Tong Po

> Миларепа, имею честь напомнить.



Да, Миларепа - поэт.

----------


## Нико

> Что "Миларепа" он что, ученик Оле Нидала? С каких, допустим, пор?


А зачем Миларепе быть учеником Оле Нидала, чтобы ответить на этот вопрос? Вот Кармапа Тхае Дордже зажигает про мороженое. Этого, кажется, достаточно для поэзии.

----------

Tong Po (23.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Да, Миларепа - поэт.


И практик. Вы- практик?

----------


## Нико

> И практик. Вы- практик?


Дрон, не задавай лишних вопросов. Это не корректно. )

----------

